# Lelit Mara 62 - new addition to the kitchen counter



## salty

Picture the scene...

Thursday night I read the @DavecUK super comprehensive review on the Lelit Mara 62S and think that would be a great upgrade for my Classic

Friday, en route to Cambridge, I stop off at Bella Barista to buy beans, an airscape container and look at shiny things. I drive away without an airscape but I do have beans and a shiny new Mara 62 in the back of my car









After spending the weekend in Cambridge I can finally unpack and set up my new favourite thing tonight but I have a few questions if anyone out there can help me...


I've never had a brand new machine before - is there anything special I need to do beyond the obvious of filling with water, heating up, flushing through and reading the manual? I've already removed the "caution hot" stickers - thanks @DavecUK. And Marco at BB gave me a big bag of QC fail coffee to season the machine so I can practice shots

@DavecUK - in the review you did you mentioned that BB provide a copy of some operating instructions that you did alongside the Lelit manual. I only spotted this when I was reading the thread last night so can call BB unless it's something you can point me in the direction of?

I know that BB did a pre delivery inspection and tested it before I took it away but they wouldn't have had sufficient time to take the casing off. Is it safe to assume it's all ok or do I need to do that to check for leaks before I start using it? (I'm hoping the answer is no...)

Anything else I need to think about before I start using it?


Cheers

Tim


----------



## DavecUK

I did do a user-guide for the Mara, to be honest I would like to update it (but don't have the time at the moment and no ones paying me to do it), because my later guides for other machines cover the making of espresso far better and by weight. That ones quite old now, but it should prove useful to you....so I would ask them for a copy. It certainly has a bit of information in there that probably won't be in the companies manual. There is information that you will find specifically useful that I know is never in manufacturer manuals.


Cooling flush sizes to hit specific temperature targets (tested extensively by me)

Descaling

Commissioning (before using)

etc..




> I know that BB did a pre delivery inspection and tested it before I took it away but they wouldn't have had sufficient time to take the casing off. Is it safe to assume it's all ok or do I need to do that to check for leaks before I start using it? (I'm hoping the answer is no...)
> 
> Anything else I need to think about before I start using it?


Never assume it's OK, I always remove the casing of my test machines and watch them closely with a torch as they heat up, then observe underneath for drips etc.., the case stays off for a few hours and if it's all good I close em up. Then for the first week keep a weather eye on the underneath of the machine, place a square of kitchen towel underneath and check it to see if anything has leaked on it (of course you don't count spills). By doing this if there is a tiny problem, you can fix it before a larger one develops. I have many a time found a little issue on a new machine, normally it takes minutes to fix...but then gives years of reliable service. I don't know really what water in Sidmouth is like I believe it's variable hardness low to moderate?

Make sure you have a good grinder, make sure you use good water 95% of machine problems are water related. Brita jugs tend not to cut it in hard/very hard water areas, perhaps if you change the filter each week, but even then....Inline machine filters are useless and although you can regenerate them they go mouldy. Bottled water, of the right composition can be a good choice....not perfect, but better. remineralised RO (remineralised the right way with sodium bicarb) can prove excellent, and give no scale, but still desirable flavour and extraction qualities. And above all use good coffee.


----------



## salty

Thanks @DavecUK

I'll give them a call.

Thanks for the other info - I'll take you up on your advice and take the case off tonight.

It's paired with a Niche and like the Classic it's replacing I'm planning on using Volvic. Coffee all from @crankhouse, LSOL and now, a fair bit of Bella Barista too

Thanks for the advice, your original reviews and all the videos and threads you post on here - I've learned loads through following them.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## DavecUK

Just be careful putting the case back on to get it lined up right, take photos, it's an easy case to put back wrong...I even did a video on that and I think it's in the review.

Interestingly, back in the day where i did more reviews, people used to specifically ask to buy the review machines, not for a cost saving and when BB asked why, they always replied, because I know it's going to be working perfectly....go figure


----------



## Wolvesnev

Let me know your first impressions Salty. I'm v close to pulling the trigger on one of these, but there's not a huge amount of info out there. Obviously i've read Dave's review and watched his videos but I'd like to know how you find the machine coming from the Classic. I'm starting from even further back with my current machine and your grinder is better than mine, but it'd still be useful to hear your thoughts.

@DavecUK do you think my stepless modded Rocky would be even vaguely up to the task of grinding for a Mara?


----------



## DavecUK

Wolvesnev said:


> @DavecUK do you think my stepless modded Rocky would be even vaguely up to the task of grinding for a Mara?


I suppose it will barely work, but it won't be great. If money is a problem pick up one of the many used grinders coming up on the forum and get rid of the rocky on eBay.


----------



## salty

Wolvesnev said:


> Let me know your first impressions Salty. I'm v close to pulling the trigger on one of these, but there's not a huge amount of info out there. Obviously i've read Dave's review and watched his videos but I'd like to know how you find the machine coming from the Classic. I'm starting from even further back with my current machine and your grinder is better than mine, but it'd still be useful to hear your thoughts.
> 
> @DavecUK do you think my stepless modded Rocky would be even vaguely up to the task of grinding for a Mara?


Well it's early days and I'll have more of a chance to play with it this weekend but early impressions are:

* The quality of the machine as a whole seems great - well pressed metal and fittings

* The small footprint is perfect for my small kitchen and limited counter space

* Pulling shots has been easy enough and the results have been great. I'm sure that with a bit of practice I'll get much better results

* Pulling back to back shots is quick and easy and no hanging round waiting for the boiler to heat up

* Better still, the ability to steam milk at the same time or soon after (have to admit I haven't managed to do the shot/steam at the same time but that's a problem of my workflow rather than the machine)

* i'd got pretty good at steaming milk with the Classic but it wasn't a quick process. But the Mara is a beast at steaming - so quick and so powerful - although again I need to practice practice practice and go back to basics as far as steaming and latte art is concerned

So initial impressions are very positive.

At Bella Barista they have the Mara 62S on display and operating - and you're encouraged to pull shots and steam milk. As @DavecUK said in his review - lookswise the 62 is so much better than the 62s and that and the additional PF handle and other accessories make the extra £50 for the improved spec a bargain.

On a side point Bella Barista were great. I was encouraged to try different machines, there was no pressure and the extras including a couple of kilos of QC fail beans (for practice and seasoning), 3 bags of their best selling beans a couple of shot glasses and a generous discount on accessories like a bottomless PF made the whole experience a pleasure. Also, contacted them on Monday to get a copy of the excellent and helpful free Mara manual written by DaveC and it arrived on Tuesday having been sent special delivery. Great customer service


----------



## jj-x-ray

Let's see some pics soon salty


----------



## salty

jj-x-ray said:


> Let's see some pics soon salty


Here you go


----------



## Wolvesnev

She so purdy...

I rang Bella Barista today just to ask a few more questions. Dave remembered me from when I popped in a couple of weeks ago on my way from Portsmouth to Newark, which was nice.

What's the included tamper like? I agree that for the extra £50 the 62 is much better value than the 62s.

The downside is that I'll have to get it delivered as opposed to picking it up as there's no way i'll Be able to make it up on a weekday for a few months. I'll just have to take the risk with the couriers.


----------



## salty

Wolvesnev said:


> She so purdy...
> 
> I rang Bella Barista today just to ask a few more questions. Dave remembered me from when I popped in a couple of weeks ago on my way from Portsmouth to Newark, which was nice.
> 
> What's the included tamper like? I agree that for the extra £50 the 62 is much better value than the 62s.
> 
> The downside is that I'll have to get it delivered as opposed to picking it up as there's no way i'll Be able to make it up on a weekday for a few months. I'll just have to take the risk with the couriers.


Thanks! It's even better in the flesh than pics.

They are really helpful and customer focused at BB and added to the pleasure of buying it. Marco and Dave were both confident that delivery would be totally safe and think they quoted me (a subsidised) £15 or £20.

I won't be using it because I have a Decent Espresso calibrated tamper but the one that's included with the 62 (£949) is ok. Looks and feels like a Mota



















58mm/364g


----------



## DavecUK

Lelit do brand well. Check the shower screen.


----------



## joey24dirt

Congrats on your new bundle of joy. Looks very nice indeed!


----------



## OliG

How are you getting on with this machine? I'm in a similar situation where im wanting to upgrade from my classic.

I'm currently torn between this Lelit and Profitec 500.

Also does anybody feel like I should also upgrade my grinder at the same time or will my trusty super jolly be ok with a new HX machine?


----------



## DavecUK

OliG said:


> How are you getting on with this machine? I'm in a similar situation where im wanting to upgrade from my classic.
> 
> I'm currently torn between this Lelit and Profitec 500.
> 
> Also does anybody feel like I should also upgrade my grinder at the same time or will my trusty super jolly be ok with a new HX machine?


SJ Should be OK, why do you think it might not be?


----------



## salty

OliG said:


> How are you getting on with this machine? I'm in a similar situation where im wanting to upgrade from my classic.
> 
> I'm currently torn between this Lelit and Profitec 500.
> 
> Also does anybody feel like I should also upgrade my grinder at the same time or will my trusty super jolly be ok with a new HX machine?


I'm really liking it. From a looks point of view I think it's great and from a workflow point of view it's all much quicker and steaming milk is a breeze. Producing foam for latte art is more problematic at the moment as I get used to the powerful steam. Likewise making multiple cups for others is so much easier.

But to be honest, I really liked my classic, especially after I fitted the PID - it always produced really good coffee and the milk was good too - just took longer.

I'm glad I upgraded and I know I have a lot more to learn and tweaks that should result in better coffee. But I still think the classic is great and I feel a bit guilty for cheating on it


----------



## OliG

DavecUK said:


> SJ Should be OK, why do you think it might not be?


I thought it would be fine as in its day it was a quality grinder, but see a lot of people going for the Niche or smarter looking on demand grinders these days. So I had kinda assumed people had moved on from the SJ.


----------



## OliG

salty said:


> I'm really liking it. From a looks point of view I think it's great and from a workflow point of view it's all much quicker and steaming milk is a breeze. Producing foam for latte art is more problematic at the moment as I get used to the powerful steam. Likewise making multiple cups for others is so much easier.
> 
> But to be honest, I really liked my classic, especially after I fitted the PID - it always produced really good coffee and the mile was good too - just took longer.
> 
> I'm glad I upgraded and I know I have a lot more to learn and tweaks that should result in better coffee. But I still think the classic is great and I feel a bit guilty for cheating on it


Thanks for your feedback. I'm going to try and get up to BB before Christmas to have a look at them in the flesh and get myself a present.


----------



## salty

OliG said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I'm going to try and get up to BB before Christmas to have a look at them in the flesh and get myself a present.


You'll be better than me if you manage to walk away without buying. It just seemed such a waste not to buy after driving so far lol


----------



## Craigzad

Keep eyeing up a mara up myself as an upgrade to my classic i do like the look of the deluxe wooden one







i Will probably no doubt need a grinder upgrade also to replace the sage dose control have been thinking for a while now of a eureka mignon.


----------

